# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Nidek LE9000 EX.

## VR

I am using Ice blocker 1000 with my Nidek LE9000 ex . Tracer does the job right and after I transfer the info to edger with the barcode scanner,  shape comes right to the edger. After I put the lens in the edger and press start, unit start with measuring the front and back of the lens and next step to cut the lens,  wheel starts to rotate and lens also start to rotate too. Lens holder  should go done to the wheel to do the cutting but stays up and keep rotating. Lens Does not go down to the the wheel. If I push it with my finger , goes down but cut a round or wired shape. 
Dont know what to do. Please need help.

----------


## Fabian Corio

You have to check the Y Axis assembly. Bushings and flange in the movement base may need some lube.

----------


## VR

> You have to check the Y Axis assembly. Bushings and flange in the movement base may need some lube.


I think it make sense. I will try it . any special lubrication or any? Thank you very much my friend .

----------


## Fabian Corio

PM sent.

----------


## VR

> PM sent.


Thank you Fabio. I was wondering if you are using the whats-app. If so, I am hoping to have a number so i can  send you a video to see exactly what is happening. I have a older unit side by side and I can tell that the shaft is a bit stiffer then the old unit so I think the lubrication it helps but remember when the lens get trace I can see the motor moves the shaft very smoothly up and down but as soon as it get to the cutting time ,it will not go down. while the machine is operating, I touch  the belt so the lens go down but the cutting become a round shape to the farthest point of the lens shape. I have another one also a bit older and the frame tracer is not tracing . So frustrated.

----------


## Fabian Corio

Yes of course! What part of Canada are you from?

----------


## VR

> Yes of course! What part of Canada are you from?


 My Name is vajih Rajabi and I live in Kitchener Ontario . My store  called 20/20 Vision Clinic . Please check me online too. I been here since 1996. Where about are guys located ? 
My store number is 519-749-2020 an d my cell number is 519-503-9699. Please add my number to your what's app so we can communicate. I really appreciate
Thank you very much for the support
Vajih Rajabi R.O

----------


## VR

> Yes of course! What part of Canada are you from?


I think you sent me a phone number but I can not see it to added to my phone. Kindly resend it to me.
Please and Thank you 
Vajih Rajabi R.O

----------

